# Variable in Shell Anweisung übergeben



## Hiu (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte mit der Shell Anweisung ein Programm aufrufen und möchte darin eine Variable übergeben. Hier ist das Bsp:

Shell (App.Path + "\newsid.exe /a /n *neucompname*")

Wie kann ich hier eine Variable mit einbinden? Ich möchte gerne von einer Textbox den Wert in die Variable neucompname eintragen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gruß Hiu


----------



## Shakie (8. September 2005)

```
Shell (App.Path + "\newsid.exe /a /n " & neucompname)
```
Du kannst statt neucompname aber auch gleich den Text aus der Textbox übernehmen:

```
Shell (App.Path + "\newsid.exe /a /n " & TextBoxIrgendwieName.Text)
```


----------



## Hiu (8. September 2005)

ok danke für deine hilfe. habe es auch gerade herausgefunden...


----------

